# How to keep powder??



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

I just bought an 8 pound keg of powder and am wondering how to keep it in good condition without worrying about moisture. Another question i had was does anyone use Hodgdon H414 powder in both 22-250 and 270 calibers? It says you can on their website but i was just curious about its performance. :beer: = uke:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

keep it in its own container always


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

As all ready noted, keep it in it's own container, I will add in a cool, dry place.

I much prefer to match the powder to the caliber for superb results, rather than try to find on powder which can be used with OK results in several....

In that light, I've tried H414 in both the 250 and 270 with less than satisfactory performance in both, at least by my standards.

In the 250 I prefer H380 over all others, in the 270 my go-to load uses H4831SC...


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Others may mock me for this, but I keep my powder and primers in a fridge, the temp is constant all year round, and no, I don't have moisture accumulate on the inside of the containers when I bring them into a warmer climate, on the outside yes, but not inside.
An old bar fridge, whether switched on or not, makes a good powder storage unit, this is what I used to use switched off, but ran out of room with it.

As a side note, I run an alcohol powered drag car, and when I'm mixing/transferring fuel to a metal container, water droplets stream off the outside of the tin within minutes of filling it, but none forms on the inside of the tin. 
Why you ask, because it is the methanol condensing the water vapour in the outside air, not the internal air of the container. We use a hydrometer to mix our fuel and it would tell us immediately if water was contaminating the fuel from this process. 
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## volksdriver (Apr 8, 2005)

Iagree with NDTerminator..... H4831SC has been a great powder for my .270! I have been loading up 57g of H4831SC with 140g Nosler Accubonds bullets...

Also working very well for me is 53g of H414 (equivalent to W760) and 130g Nosler Ballistic Tips.....

I have been using CCI large rifle primers for both, and found that seating OCL @ 3.28" is working well in my Marlin XL7

Hope this helps somewhat.....


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i put my powder in those ammo cans that are air tight. it helps reduce the moisture that it is exposed to in my oppinion. every little bit helps.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Store in a place where temp is mild and constant and screw the cap on tight. Its that easy. 8lbs of powder is an investment- but it was probably a year or two old when purchased and its packaged to survive. If anything pay more attention to what and where when the caps off.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

with my 22-250 i use h335


----------

